# New Group MA/NE GRF Members



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I made a social group if anyone is interested in joining.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=5


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmmm right now we have Gloucester MA and Farmington CT Thats a haul any ideas for in between? Cubby,wqere is that place in Easton? Is that of 24?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I joined- I go back and forth between Maine and CT.


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there, I am from Maine, I don't post often but i read ALOT !! and Madison and i would love to meet everyone from our area if you have any meet ups.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wish I lived out there! 

I'm stuck here in the middle. : )


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll join too, I'm not sure if Maddie and I will be able to come definitely, but if the date and place work out it would be great to meet everyone and she loves meeting new dogs and people.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is the website for Borderland:

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/borderland/

There is no fenced in area for dogs, but plenty of fields, paths and water to play and hike on.

Here's directions from 24:
*From east (Brockton):* From Rte. 24 north take exit 17B (Easton). Follow Rte. 123 west to the intersection of Rte. 138. Take a right onto Rte. 138 north and follow to the second set of traffic lights (approx. one mile), take a left onto Main St and continue about one mile into the center of North Easton. In the center the road will fork, continue straight up the hill, Lincoln St., and follow to the end, approx. two miles. Take a right onto Bay Rd., then an immediate left onto Allen Rd. Follow Allen Rd. to its end, approx. one and a half miles. Take a right onto Rockland St. and follow for just under a mile to a four way stop sign. Take a right onto Massapoag Ave., the park entrance will be one mile on your right.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cham said:


> Hmmmm right now we have Gloucester MA and Farmington CT Thats a haul any ideas for in between? Cubby,wqere is that place in Easton? Is that of 24?


 
A new member AbbeyRoad mentioned that they go to Hopkinton State Park in Hopkinton, MA - Would that be more central for the Connecticut people?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I go where Patty will drive...LOL If the area is not fenced in, I just leave my dogs (Tucker in this case) home. It's no biggie.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.ptgrc.org/PTGRC%20SITE/Events/PTGRC%20PLAN%20A%20Premium%20List.pdf

Anyone going to this in Portland, Maine?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wont be there..there is a show and go in Bangor on the same day...:doh:

The Penobscot Valley Kennel Club show is in Cumberland June 21 and 22...
Will you be going to Cumberland?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! Tally's brother Gabe and mother Gracie will be there. It's close to my house.

Have you heard of this group? I'm thinking of trying out a novice handling class with the woman who is judging the Golden Speciality at Happy Tails. I'm on the fence about it.

http://www.sasanoa.com/petiquette.cfm


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive entered Liberty in Obedience Open A - it will be good for a giggle or two! 
I hope we get a chance to meet!!

I really dont know many conformation folks ......but it sounds like the kind of class I would take a chance on...6 weeks...fair price...positive methods...her successful experience handling a variety of breeds...go for it!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Here is the website for Borderland:
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/borderland/
> 
> ...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cham said:


> cubbysan said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the website for Borderland:
> ...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> cham said:
> 
> 
> > On the website, it says it is 30 miles from Providence and 20 miles from Boston. Cham - I think you are probably pretty close to this place. It touches Sharon, Easton and Mansfield.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cham said:


> cubbysan said:
> 
> 
> > Yea this site would work for us, but I was wondering about everyone else?
> ...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> cham said:
> 
> 
> > It's over 2 hours from me.
> ...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Borderland is a really nice park. Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue have had their annual Dog Walk there in the past. Hopk. St. Park is fun too. I hope to meet up one of these days, however without my Daisy. She just doesn't play nice with others Would it be weird to go w/o my dog, LOL???


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

daisydogmom said:


> Borderland is a really nice park. Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue have had their annual Dog Walk there in the past. Hopk. St. Park is fun too. I hope to meet up one of these days, however without my Daisy. She just doesn't play nice with others Would it be weird to go w/o my dog, LOL???


 
No, it absolutely would not be wierd. I'm just wondering with the current price of gas etc, if a New England meet up is a bit ambitious for the now? Any thoughts opinions ideas


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Ive entered Liberty in Obedience Open A - it will be good for a giggle or two!
> I hope we get a chance to meet!!
> 
> I really dont know many conformation folks ......but it sounds like the kind of class I would take a chance on...6 weeks...fair price...positive methods...her successful experience handling a variety of breeds...go for it!


i think Tally's mom, Gracie is in Liberty's class. How cool. I bet we get to meet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a little brain dead right now after our trip to New York. I'm not sure how far away this park is from us. It's hard to believe, but a 2.5 hour trip for me can really drain me and I don't even drive! LOL I actually took today off to recover...


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep (Jun 5, 2008)

I just joined and would be up for a meet-up when it gets a little cooler. Must be a hormonal thing, just can't deal, lol. I'll keep my eyes on this thread. A northern New England meet-up would work for me, too.

I am located northeast of Concord, NH. I think probably 1.5 - 2 hours or 100 mi would be my max distance to drive with the gas prices as they are.


----------

